# Have you heard about Neowise.org



## kmsudhin (Nov 17, 2015)

Hi,

Is there anyone who has any information about the authenticity of the job portal named neowise.org? I am planning to use their services for a job search in the UAE.

Thanks so much in advance.

Regards,

John K M


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

kmsudhin said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is there anyone who has any information about the authenticity of the job portal named neowise.org? I am planning to use their services for a job search in the UAE.
> 
> ...


Hi John
First question - are they charging you to register or to find you a job?
If yes to either question then probably wise to steer clear.
It is illegal in the UAE to charge candidates to find a job.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## kmsudhin (Nov 17, 2015)

Hi Steve,

Its a job portal and they have different packages. The particular package talks about paying GBP 99 for a 60 days exposure of the resume. They say they will also assist in job finding. They also say that they will refund the money after 90 days if I am not satisfied. So it sounded little legit.

Anyway thanks for the feedback. I will be careful.

Thanks

John


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

kmsudhin said:


> Hi Steve,
> 
> Its a job portal and they have different packages. The particular package talks about paying GBP 99 for a 60 days exposure of the resume. They say they will also assist in job finding. They also say that they will refund the money after 90 days if I am not satisfied. So it sounded little legit.
> 
> ...


Hi,
You have zero chance of either getting a job through this website - or your money back after 90 days.
But if you have some spare cash to give that company - go ahead!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## kmsudhin (Nov 17, 2015)

I will go with your advise Steve. Thanks so much.


----------



## mkhalid123 (Apr 14, 2014)

Steve,

I have seen so many companies doing openly this kind of business in Dubai and Abu Dhabi, how come they are doing it openly if they think it's illegal?


----------

